# Sticky  Welcome to Kayak Diving



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello everyone. I would just like to welcome you to our new Kayak Diving section. This is the place for all kayak diving reports and questions. While I do not think it will be hugely popular immediately I think it is a valuable addition to the site. I hope you all enjoy reading about other users experiences and posting your own here.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome to all divers! never thought of doing it myself, and probably something I wouldn't get into (enough hobbies as it is) but am looking forward to seeing reports and pic's from the divers amongst us.

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I would like to know ... when you go diving how do you keep the kayak from flowing away 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

victor-victor said:


> I would like to know ... when you go diving how do you keep the kayak from flowing away
> 
> :lol: :lol:


And how you get back in it!


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

I have found a home for all my spearfishing shannagins. I will have to take some pics next time I dive out my yak



victor-victor said:


> I would like to know ... when you go diving how do you keep the kayak from flowing away
> 
> :lol: :lol:


I don't know about you but my Yak floats away not flows 

I tow my yak when spearing or anchor it up (dive down and tie anchor to coral bommie)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbV4peMAAAzTgAASQAWQIC/l3gAgAEhqnlNo00aRgQNTJMyNBGhtCEDsmno6JhM+g1jqKwaj8mZE6jtg1yvLfgXGa2KBsv7zwEkPCSbOQWQRzAiZ8F3JFOFCQtXil4w=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Red, attaching the rope to the speargun is similar to what guys do who spearfish with floats - if you spear a big fish, you can let go of the gun and follow the float (or kayak) until the fish tires...and pray that you tied good knots

When I scuba dive for scallops from the yak I run a rope with a clip from the bow of the yak, and attach it to my BCD. Either that or attach it to the scallop bag - once you've got a few in the bag it acts as an anchor.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Not a diver myself, but interested reading reports from those brave souls that do.
John


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Squidder said:


> if you spear a big fish, you can let go of the gun and follow the float (or kayak) until the fish tires...and pray that you tied good knots


I splice all my ropes.... 
I use a reel gun when I tow my Kayak because otherwise towing the kayak puts to much pressure on the fish.... If the big soft flesh fish decides to run ie spanish etc. it will rip off because it is to hard to tow a kayak. I sometimes am lazy and just use a longer rope when I target reefies which I 95% of the time target anyhow but the reel gun is nice.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT5K9FoAAD5fgAASUOeAAjAwEAq/7/6gMAE0bbBqntTSMJkaTyo9TaTyQabSDUzRJo0hppkZBoGhphppNCNNBMmmQ00ANCCFNqGGWONb/NP2ZXKQ8emWJYhGmrlMy7LV3WqRWGLfEj2wd9zkv4POzxekqBrAfWlBUO9bVvV8eDZuwjpOq5s3tT9x8dn/JI4O++Co2iD+6+bd+jrBLDpONwfjeQnxwW3QuJaGkaxfyZoqSVzE7zo7IPM11PKZ5ZSfhA2jYGN2t/kFkBw1p8Oc+qabziwZBkGUMUsuaMYY2UCm6KIN9abtGEXmMGsBPGcHXCZCoPcrrRReIhgwSUXrEljLXXVtOAiBrnWgKzkOsGpjG2ftCnJimlO+0Q01UPTEguCjDOuRhm6ZDBjtBaAJEB4ChY30cIig6TlWCsgj+RpcADAWVR0P4PtKUICcnL/F3JFOFCQPkr0WgA==


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

i'm very interested to try this in a couple of years (trying to shake of this fear of deep dark water  ), so will keep an eye on this forum...should be reel intresting.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I thought I'd throw a kayak diving picture in to get things rolling. This is a bag of scallops Chillihilli and I caught off Rye in Port Philip Bay last summer. We paddled out about 3km, donned the SCUBA gear, and grubbed along the bottom for scallops, while Squidette kept watch for pirates.  I found out later that you can catch scallops less than 1km from shore along this stretch of the bay :roll:


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Squidder said:


> I thought I'd throw a kayak diving picture in to get things rolling. This is a bag of scallops Chillihilli and I caught off Rye in Port Philip Bay last summer. We paddled out about 3km, donned the SCUBA gear, and grubbed along the bottom for scallops, while Squidette kept watch for pirates.  I found out later that you can catch scallops less than 1km from shore along this stretch of the bay :roll:


I remember that picture well. I thought that was awesome getting scallops from a yak. I even kept the pic and showed some mates at work!
I reckon diving from a yak would be brilliant.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Now that looks like it has the potential to be a hell-of a lot of FUN!
Top pic Jason. 8)


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Yeah, anchor up, or attach a length of thin rope to the end of the spear/gun.
> 
> Red.


Mate, shame our paths didn't cross. I'm also keen on spearfishing. Great fun!

If you're not after anything huge and just want a relaible feed, that spot at Barling's is pretty good. Usually came back with a few mowies, leather jackets and the odd pelagic.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

There's gonna be plenty of interest here 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRFVdEMAAEbfgAAScIeAErU5Hqo////gMAE7bAKmnqZGgAAAAAAAVDTGRRsowI00xGEYGoMGptCRkQ1PahMnpDTTEAwCIAK7X1OA3LCxV2FBks4723Vd+YLBE2t2VRg0otwRvYg0CseUhqFOkMNQkUZKCoLAE506jmsTkMelawhZzg4uqlQKbYNYjAY6MdEV4HWDJg1cCAsswqEsqURBhWftweLkiW9czt57FunuCYMEsQgcwm8NpmdqExOtq+2thkYfCCo7BZ0j1s6VZaM7SNkMniPmIljN65YFMrwQrokxb2SOJ7CG1GECERWQ3ZndjdQKNCVIKeQvI0RdhOvit7UjBYVsKO7gpSORngc5vB8MzgzDW1GjqkjM4lG/lQBnQ441h7YgviGF73pOJWcJBOrDHYbqjUe84ijTEKnMJJw3qrQuCy6p3Gfb3a1JTgUOnC3Wje3+LuSKcKEgIqrohg==


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Jesse_Ape said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to go without a reel for some reason, might be worth considering some elastic rope for the last couple of meters Jesse (shock cord - sorta like bungie straps). It'll lessen the initial 'thump' when the fish runs back down to a slow pull, which is less likely to dislodge the spear.
> ...


The reel is more versitle that's why I go that option. Plus spearfishing reels are screwed onto the gun so it's hard to take them off. A reel is more versitle because you can just anchor up and jump over the side with the gun plus you can swim through caves and you have a bit more freedom to move.

I have considerd using a bungie system like you suggesteted but if i did that there are a few bad points.... 1. It's not all that affective because once the bungie effect has run out you are still towing a kayak. which is heavy. 2. Rubber and sun = bad combo and it would degrade over time and I would have to replace it every 6 months. 3. If there is a breeze, the yak is going to put pressure on the bungie and make it harder to pull in ie.. pulling in 50m of rope instead of 30m.
In saying that there are bad points about a reel to. But reel guns are fun :? so i neclect the bad points.

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## fonda (Jun 14, 2009)

Love seeing the kayak from this angle


----------

